# Goodnight lovely Milly xx



## sezra

I got Milly from the Cat Protection Leaugue as a tiny kitten. He was the smallest one and he just sat at the back staring at me with his cute blue eyes. I asked to hold him. I then asked to look at a little fat one that was climbing up the cage but Milly wouldn't let go of my jumper. Well, I thought I guess I will be having this one!  The vet thought he was a girl so I chose the name Milly however a few months later we discovered otherwise. As he came when we called his name we left it as Milly! 

That was nearly 15 years ago. He was not a lap cat but he loved to be around us and always slept at my feet at the bottom of my bed. He moved all around the country with me always settling well, always finding the local mice to play with. 

This week I noticed he was looking a bit thinner than normal and Wednesday night he was sick and then miaowing and seemed to be in pain. We took him to the vet and sadly he never came back home. The Xray showed liver and lung problems. Despite pain relief he was too poorly to consider surgery. It has all come as quite a shock but the vet said that cats are very good at dealing with illnesses and then suddenly can't deal with them anymore. Sadly for Milly it was too late for us to do anything more to help him and I had to make the horrible decision to say good-bye.

He was a fabulous boy who I will miss terribly. xx


----------



## jill3

I am so sorry for your loss.
Sounds like Milly had a great life with you. Lots of love and care and companionship. 

R.I.P Milly and run free at rainbow bridge xx


----------



## Ingrid25

he sounds like a beautiful cat.

Rest in Peace Milly.
think of all the great times you have had with him.
i feel so sorry for you and for milly.


----------



## sezra

Thank you.

He was a lovely boy, I felt in a bit of a daze yesterday and still can't believe that he is gone. I stayed with him until the end as I wanted to say good-by properly but it was so hard.  I just have to console myself that he is at peace now and no longer in any discomfort.

I have never posted about him on here before, he was such an easy cat, always there, always fine. It is a shame that the first time I post about him it is in this section. RIP gorgeous boy.


----------



## Swiper

Im so sorry to read about your loss,My thoughts are with you and your family at this sad time.


----------



## Jiskefet

So sorry for you, such a great loss.....
But always remember that Milly had a wonderful, loving life, and will live in your heart forever.

Farewell dear Milly, run free at the bridge...


----------



## Etienne

I am so sorry for your loss
R.I.P Milly


----------



## pippa234

My heart goes out to you, run free at the bridge Milly, you will always be loved. xxx


----------

